# Invitation: E.N.Publishing Company Picnic



## Dextra (May 9, 2003)

Sunday, June 22nd, 2003.
Vankleek Hill, Ontario, Canada
1pm-5pm

Paintball, BBQ, fun in the sun at a private farm halfway between Ottawa and Montreal.  All of our contributors and readers are welcome to join us.


----------



## Alzrius (May 10, 2003)

Wish I could make it Dextra, but I'll still be in Japan then. Also, my poor mother would just worry herself to death if I was in Canada at all (SARS scare), and I just couldn't do that to her.


----------



## Dextra (May 10, 2003)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> *Wish I could make it Dextra, but I'll still be in Japan then. Also, my poor mother would just worry herself to death if I was in Canada at all (SARS scare), and I just couldn't do that to her.  *




Well, to answer to your mother and anyone else who might be having those thoughts, Vankleek Hill is a five-six hour drive away from Toronto.  It's a small (read, population 2000) rural community.  We live on a secluded farm about 10km outside of town, and cherish our privacy.  SARS should not be a concern for anyone.
Sunburn, sleep deprivation, weight gain from so much good food, mosquito bites... that's what we need to worry about from that weekend...


----------

